# Update On Chicken Momma With Mallard Duck Babies



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Well here they are, they loooove their chicken momma for sure. they all go in their "duck box" at night and we lock them up so no critters can get to them. one day they may just fly away as we have a resivoir right behind our property here so that would be a great place for them in the wild if they so chose to fly the coop someday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cute. Just hope if they fly away, they don't take Momma with them.........LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally delightful!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Adorable! I love ducks


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awwww, sooo cute


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

nice story.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too cute! Proud moma.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

very sweet


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

That's ADORABLE!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What cuteness they are!!!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

They are soo beautyful...


----------

